# SMCWPCI-G2 Wireless Card



## arupsarkar (May 21, 2010)

Hi,

Yesterday I installed freeBSD 8.0 in my desktop replacing windows XP, everything is working as expected, except my wireless (PCI card SMCWPCI-G2). The reason being I do not have the drivers installed. I got the linux driver downloaded from smc website. My question is which one do I install? I see the following directories.

I cannot attach the file, since it is pretty big, but the URL is the following for the driver.

http://www.smc.com/index.cfm?event=...wsPartNumber=false&userPartNumber=&docId=6170


NOTE: It has been few hours that I installed this OS for the first time and I am already a fan, because of it's speed and security, it is gift to my 7 year old daughter.

Regards
Arup


----------



## wblock@ (May 21, 2010)

arupsarkar said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday I installed freeBSD 8.0 in my desktop replacing windows XP, everything is working as expected, except my wireless (PCI card SMCWPCI-G2). The reason being I do not have the drivers installed. I got the linux driver downloaded from smc website.



FreeBSD is not Linux, so Linux drivers will not work.

Some web searching indicates that the SMCWPCI-G2 has an Atheros chipset, so the ath driver is the one to use.  The ath driver is part of the GENERIC kernel, so it should already be present.  Typically, all you have to do to get it working is add entries to /etc/rc.conf:
	
	



```
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

Then create /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf with your ssid and psk:
	
	



```
network={
  ssid="[I]myssid[/I]"
  psk="[I]mypsk[/I]"
}
```

See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html for more detail.


----------



## arupsarkar (May 21, 2010)

Thanks wblock, I exactly did what you suggested last night. But it is not working. I also added in /boot/loader.conf the following entries.


```
if_ath_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

When I am running the command 
`wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`
I get DRIVER not installed, I will attach the output of both netif,wpa_supplicant and dhclient in this thread.

Regards,
Arup


----------



## arupsarkar (May 25, 2010)

Hi, The following are the output of /etc/rc.conf


```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat May 22 07:21:50 2010
# Created: Sat May 22 07:21:50 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
hostname="home.freebsd.com"
network_interfaces="dc0 lo0 ath0"
ifconfig_lo0="inet 127.0.0.1"
#ifconfig_dc0="inet 192.168.1.9 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_dc0="DHCP"
gnome_enable="YES"
if_ath_load="YES"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"

gdm_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"

# Start PPP at start-up
ppp_enable="YES"
ppp_mode="ddial"
ppp_profile="VERIZONFIOS"
ppp_nat="NO"
```


output of /boot/loader.conf


```
if_ath_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
```

[cmd=]ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0[/cmd]


```
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
```


```
home# /etc/rc.d/netif start
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
Starting wpa_supplicant.
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: WARNING: failed to start wpa_supplicant
Starting Network: dc0 lo0.
dc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 00:08:a1:14:89:9d
	inet 192.168.1.9 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```


```
home# pciconf -vl | more
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x1a308086 chip=0x1a308086 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Host-Hub Interface Bridge (82845G[GL/GV/GE/PE])'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x1a318086 rev=0x11 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82845/E/MP/MZ Brookdale CPU to AGP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x01321028 chip=0x24c28086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x01321028 chip=0x24c48086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller *2'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x01321028 chip=0x24c78086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller *3'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x01321028 chip=0x24cd8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib2@pci0:0:30:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0x81 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x24c08086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:1:    class=0x01018a card=0x01321028 chip=0x24cb8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) UltraATA/100 EIDE Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none0@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x01321028 chip=0x24c38086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none1@pci0:0:31:5:      class=0x040100 card=0x01321028 chip=0x24c58086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Realtek AC97 Audio  (82801DBM SoundMAXController (ICH4-M B0 step))'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x015a10de chip=0x017210de rev=0xa3 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'GeForce4 MX 420 [NV17.3]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
--More--(byte 2917)
none2@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x040100 card=0x80641102 chip=0x00021102 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Creative Technology LTD.'
    device     = 'Sound Blaster Live! (Also Live! 5.1) - OEM from DELL - CT4780 (CT5880DCQ)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
none3@pci0:2:0:1:       class=0x098000 card=0x00201102 chip=0x70021102 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Creative Technology LTD.'
    device     = 'GamePort (EMU10000)'
    class      = input device
none4@pci0:2:1:0:       class=0x070300 card=0x00011028 chip=0x421214e4 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = '56k Modem (BCM V.90)'
    class      = simple comms
    subclass   = generic modem
dc0@pci0:2:2:0: class=0x020000 card=0x434e4554 chip=0x91021282 rev=0x31 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Davicom Semiconductor Inc.'
    device     = '10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet Controller (DM9102/A/AF)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none5@pci0:2:12:0:      class=0x020000 card=0xabb213d1 chip=0x818510ec rev=0x20 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20) (RTL-8185)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 25, 2010)

Format your posts correctly, please: Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums


----------



## wblock@ (May 25, 2010)

arupsarkar said:
			
		

> ```
> none5@pci0:2:12:0:      class=0x020000 card=0xabb213d1 chip=0x818510ec rev=0x20 hdr=0x00
> vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
> device     = 'IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20) (RTL-8185)'
> ...



There's the problem--it's not an Atheros chipset, but a Realtek.  Vendors sometimes change chipsets without notice.  Unfortunately, that Realtek looks to be unsupported by FreeBSD.  A possibility is ndis(4) and ndisgen(8).


----------



## arupsarkar (May 25, 2010)

Hi, 

I have formatted the output for better clarity, apologize did not do it the first time, my wireless card is recognized by OS, which I have pasted at the very end.

The following are the output of file /etc/rc.conf

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat May 22 07:21:50 2010
# Created: Sat May 22 07:21:50 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
hostname="home.freebsd.com"
network_interfaces="dc0 lo0 ath0"
ifconfig_lo0="inet 127.0.0.1"
#ifconfig_dc0="inet 192.168.1.9 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_dc0="DHCP"
gnome_enable="YES"
if_ath_load="YES"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"

gdm_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"

# Start PPP at start-up
ppp_enable="YES"
ppp_mode="ddial"
ppp_profile="VERIZONFIOS"
ppp_nat="NO"
```

output of file /boot/loader.conf


```
if_ath_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
```

`# 
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0`

output of the above command

```
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
```

`# 
/etc/rc.d/netif start`
output of the above command


```
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
Starting wpa_supplicant.
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant: WARNING: failed to start wpa_supplicant
Starting Network: dc0 lo0.
dc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 00:08:a1:14:89:9d
	inet 192.168.1.9 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```

`# 
pciconf -vl | more`

The above do recognize my card which is listed at the very end of the following output.


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x1a308086 chip=0x1a308086 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Host-Hub Interface Bridge (82845G[GL/GV/GE/PE])'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x1a318086 rev=0x11 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82845/E/MP/MZ Brookdale CPU to AGP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci0@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x01321028 chip=0x24c28086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:29:1:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x01321028 chip=0x24c48086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller *2'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:29:2:      class=0x0c0300 card=0x01321028 chip=0x24c78086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller *3'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:29:7:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x01321028 chip=0x24cd8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib2@pci0:0:30:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0x81 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9,63xxESB) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x24c08086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:1:    class=0x01018a card=0x01321028 chip=0x24cb8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) UltraATA/100 EIDE Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none0@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x01321028 chip=0x24c38086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none1@pci0:0:31:5:      class=0x040100 card=0x01321028 chip=0x24c58086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Realtek AC97 Audio  (82801DBM SoundMAXController (ICH4-M B0 step))'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x015a10de chip=0x017210de rev=0xa3 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'GeForce4 MX 420 [NV17.3]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
--More--(byte 2917)
none2@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x040100 card=0x80641102 chip=0x00021102 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Creative Technology LTD.'
    device     = 'Sound Blaster Live! (Also Live! 5.1) - OEM from DELL - CT4780 (CT5880DCQ)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
none3@pci0:2:0:1:       class=0x098000 card=0x00201102 chip=0x70021102 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Creative Technology LTD.'
    device     = 'GamePort (EMU10000)'
    class      = input device
none4@pci0:2:1:0:       class=0x070300 card=0x00011028 chip=0x421214e4 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = '56k Modem (BCM V.90)'
    class      = simple comms
    subclass   = generic modem
dc0@pci0:2:2:0: class=0x020000 card=0x434e4554 chip=0x91021282 rev=0x31 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Davicom Semiconductor Inc.'
    device     = '10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet Controller (DM9102/A/AF)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none5@pci0:2:12:0:      class=0x020000 card=0xabb213d1 chip=0x818510ec rev=0x20 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20) (RTL-8185)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------

